

Show HN: VideoCents, YouTube Keyword Tool - tskinner
http://www.videocents.com

======
paulwal
An interesting thing about this app is currently it's the only source of
keyword search volume for Youtube...

~~~
tskinner
yeah, we designed the keyword tool to fill the void of practical tools.

